# Snowboarding pants?



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Are we your personal shopper or something?


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Are we your personal shopper or something?


No, it's called a forum people ask for help. I can't really see the point of being a rrr... imbasol on here...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

colec23 said:


> I need new snowboarding pants. Preferably less than $150. They should be pretty warm and water proof. I would also like a bright or neonish color... I dont know what size to get either


Dude, you've given NO information here. What do you expect?


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

I was kind of hoping I could get some help... I dont know what to provide, so ask away.. PLEASE


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

are you a dude or a chick? what is your waist size? things like like would be helpful even though its really not hard just to shop for yourself. you shouldnt be worried about warmth, youll get that from your base layers. as far as waterproofing goes, look at something with at least a 10,000mm rating. although 5000mm might be fine for you depending on your conditions.

go to the-house.com and search around. then go buy local or at a better online retailer.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

colec23 said:


> I was kind of hoping I could get some help... I dont know what to provide, so ask away.. PLEASE


You can't figure that much out? Really?



the REASON said:


> are you a dude or a chick? what is your waist size? things like like would be helpful even though its really not hard just to shop for yourself. you shouldnt be worried about warmth, youll get that from your base layers. as far as waterproofing goes, look at something with at least a 10,000mm rating. although 5000mm might be fine for you depending on your conditions.
> 
> go to the-house.com and search around. then go buy local or at a better online retailer.


Wow, you are far too helpful...


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

i figured they were completely helpless, so i went above and beyond. i really shouldnt have, but i did. oh well.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you... Bonfire Volt Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com ... Thoughts?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

colec23 said:


> Thank you... Bonfire Volt Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com ... Thoughts?


Bonfire makes really nice stuff.They are a good pant, probably as tech as you'd need.The fit is a little too snug for my liking but if you like it more power to you and the bluebird colour is pretty sweet.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks! I've got a Bonfire jacket that is absolutely amazing. How durable are they?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Probably as durable as the jacket? It would make sense to buy Bonfire pants to match so you can use the snap-tite system (I assume your jacket has it as well).


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

True... Thank you vetty much


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

How about these Sessions Achilles Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

colec23 said:


> How about these Sessions Achilles Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


i have these Sessions Zoom Snowboard Pants Enfuego Red | on Sale at TightBoards.com

and they work really really well. they have held up for 3 seasons (granted, i dont wash my outerwear) extremely well. Ive put maybe a 100 days in them and gonna use them again this season.

depending on what size you need, im 6'1" 190 and i wear the large. they have the adjustable waist so i can be free while not sagging like a 13yo

heres the 2012 ones with the bright ass yellow http://www.zumiez.com/zoom-pnt-session-10k-yellow.html?gdftrk=gdfV21421_a_7c1017_a_7c6925_a_7c404032_d_01Y


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am 13... I know my size now.... I'll check them out. Thanks


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

colec23 said:


> No, it's called a forum people ask for help. I can't really see the point of being a rrr... imbasol on here...


Might want to consider learning how to spell before attempting to call someone an "imbasol" you imbecile.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just leave.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Might want to consider learning how to spell before attempting to call someone an "imbasol" you imbecile.


The kid is 13 take it easy bud.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Might want to consider learning how to spell before attempting to call someone an "imbasol" you imbecile.


You beat me to it.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

yea its easy to be an internet tough guy, some of these guys take this shit too seriously.

honestly if you have a bonfire jacket, go with the bonfire pants, I didnt match up companies my first year therefore didnt have the ability to attach my pants and coat, Its soo much warmer when you can! I can ride with just underarmour cold gear shirt on under my coat when its -10 degrees C outside and be fine.

As long as you like the look, its a good deal and has 10k waterproof you good!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

No one here is acting tough :dunno: 
I'm just calling the kid out because he obviously has done no research himself and came here expecting people to do it for him.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

There is nothing you can't find yourself with pants. It very simple, you can see the colors and you can read the waterproof and breath ability. If you came to use with a specific question we could help. Like maybe about ziptech pants.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

notter123 said:


> yea its easy to be an internet tough guy, some of these guys take this shit too seriously.
> 
> honestly if you have a bonfire jacket, go with the bonfire pants, I didnt match up companies my first year therefore didnt have the ability to attach my pants and coat, Its soo much warmer when you can! I can ride with just underarmour cold gear shirt on under my coat when its -10 degrees C outside and be fine.
> 
> As long as you like the look, its a good deal and has 10k waterproof you good!


Thank you!....

And I did the research, for 1 month, I just really wanted to see what people with more experience...


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Well shit bro, you spent one month looking for snowboard pants? and you still had to come and ask people? Pants are damn easy, if they look decent with your setup, they have what you need then get them? do you research all your pants for a month before you ask your girlfriend if she likes them? On a side note, it kills me when somebody calls someone stupid and they can't spell stupid.... but good luck finding pants, hope everything works out okay.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright, we're kinda laying it on you man. Sorry, but having a more specific question is always better. Unless it is a topic that is way too hard to research. Unfortunately for you though pants are the only thing that is super easy to pick out by just looking at them and reading. :laugh: We're not dicks it's just that we can't help you. You are the only person who knows what you like.


----------



## colec23 (Sep 8, 2011)

I know and I like researching, I find it fun, I just need opinions I guess...


----------

